# So I got back from the local Wally World earlier, and noticed how bare the shelves



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

were of lots of canned goods and other supplies. I was thinking the same with some continued strengthening even though I keep a good supply of canned prep for my space. Anyone else notice the same in their local stores?



WWIII right around the corner kids. :mrgreen:


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Good. I'm getting a little bored of all this waiting. 

We should get India to attack Pakistan, Israel to attack Iran, Mexico to attack France (just on general principal), and we jump on Syria.

China won't mess with it's biggest export customer. Russia is too broke and weak to do much.

Let's do this already.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I've been going in and buying some fresh veggies and fruits each day as we harvested already and have canned or jarred much of it. I like fresh anyway
and can keep the other as extras for when its not affordable. Chicken breast 3.99 lb - dang. I'll go back to rattle snake - taste the same cost less - easy
to find (buggers).

Shelves were full though, no shortages, and I was in Costco 10 days ago and they were stacked full of large quantity bags of rice, beans, flour, etc.

Now gasoline finally ticked up - big time - it was 3.7399 today and just 3.59 10 days ago.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I tried an MRE poppy seed lemon cake. Not too bad.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Prepadoodle said:


> Good. I'm getting a little bored of all this waiting.
> 
> We should get India to attack Pakistan, Israel to attack Iran, *Mexico to attack France (just on general principal)*, and we jump on Syria.
> 
> ...


They could put that on pay per view and I'd be all over it!


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Haven't really noticed anything here, but I went sort of Guano about three weeks ago with a 6 hour shopping spree that still has a few bags stacked in the bedroom floor waiting for it's integration into the inventory. 

Still need to find more palatable powdered milk that's available locally though.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Was in our local martins (supermarket) the other day and only 4 cans of spam on the shelves. No Jumbo eggs. Two weeks ago it was no sugar. And if you haven't checked on prices, take a gander. they are going up every week.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

I have been noticing the medical supplies have been picked thru and almost bare for the past few months..


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

The October 1 witching hour does kind of scare me a little. Might be a good excuse to go buy a few more buggies full of groceries. Not a bad thing, a little prod every now and then is good.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

It may have been said; I have not read all post. It seems the trend is away from cans.my guess is in less than three years can goods will be hard to find.


----------



## miho (Jun 10, 2012)

I havent noticed any shortages but the prices are skyrocket high. a few months ago i bought packs of chicken.for about 4 dollars now the same chicken with less is 10 to 12 dollars and its not chicken breast. even them grade c 10 lbs bags of chicken are expensive now.eggs are 3.50. on salepowder milk was 13.50 last month now 22 dollars.i went grocery shopping and was daaang.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

I think it may have a lot to do with your location. Where I used to live out in the rural beauty, Wally World would get picked clean every time the members of the 100 million people who are on some form of government assistance would get their monthly payment. Shelves would get picked clean with trucks a week out for next delivery.

Now that I live in Megapolis, there is plenty of food. Wide variety too. Don't shop on the weekends though - human hordes mean long times waiting for the Zombies hired by Wally World to be cashiers to process the scannable goodies.

I even can find ammo - scored some .22 LR 325 round boxes for $13.50ish. 55 grain .223 is everywhere but around 60 cents a cartridge, so I just bought one box to hit my three box limit.

Now, if someone just whispers SHTF it will all be gone like locusts have descended....

I did score some canned fish I could not find before - smoked salmon and smoked trout. Grabbed some sardines and tuna too.

And beef jerky - always gotta get some of that.

Lot more resources in the big cities - but dang, lots of empty pie holes looking for food, too....

If it does come down, it will get real ugly....

Big city life sucks - way too many people....


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I live in a more rural, conservative heavier area with a good amount of people who see Obama for the piece of moron fluff he is. People thought it prudent around here to get some more goods ahead of time even with what they already had I think. There hasn't been any .22lr and lots of other ammo for months around here. It comes in and goes out minutes later. City folks who come looking for handouts if the shite droppings do hit the fan, will find when eat trespassers around here.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Fuzzee said:


> I live in a more rural, conservative heavier area with a good amount of people who see Obama for the piece of moron fluff he is. People thought it prudent around here to get some more goods ahead of time even with what they already had I think. There hasn't been any .22lr and lots of other ammo for months around here. It comes in and goes out minutes later. City folks who come looking for handouts if the shite droppings do hit the fan, will find when eat trespassers around here.
> 
> View attachment 2615


I see the barbecue. Where's the beer?


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

retired guard said:


> I see the barbecue. Where's the beer?


At that point beer will be a commodity for trading.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Pretty well stocked up here (we live near the largest fresh water lake in CONUS)but, the 1st and 15th of every month and,when the Amish and Mennonites along with the Veterans hospital bus gets there it can lead to some depletion.there is just one walmart around here next ones are about 90 miles away with only a few large markets in town but I have seen some bare shelves there on certain things.we are at the end of the line,the walmart d.c. that serves us is all the way in Fon-du-lac Wis, about 350 miles away.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Well it looks like only my area people decided to buy up some stuff over the Syria incident because there's no other reason that I can see or have I've ever seen it here before.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Freekin gas perked up again today, 3.819 a gallon after already increasing it....don't these morons' believe Putin? Come on!


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Ripon said:


> Freekin gas perked up again today, 3.819 a gallon after already increasing it....don't these morons' believe Putin? Come on!


I remember at one gas spike an oil company spokesman was asked why the increase? He answered Iran had threatened war with the US and was going to run us out of the area. He said this caused great fear and uncertainty, but he couldn't keep a straight face.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

But, but, there's no inflation. Just ask the Gov't.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Went to Costco last weekend and no shortage of canned goods, I bought a several cases of canned goods and they had spam! 
I generally add a can of food or two to the preps on a weekly basis, the trip to Costco was a leg up on what I normally do.


----------



## miho (Jun 10, 2012)

Gas here went up 20 cents in 7 hrs. i went to work it was 3.60 on my way home 3.80 now today on my way to work 3.82 on my way back from work 3.89


----------



## Into _the_ woods (Aug 18, 2013)

Rigged for Quiet said:


> Haven't really noticed anything here, but I went sort of Guano about three weeks ago with a 6 hour shopping spree that still has a few bags stacked in the bedroom floor waiting for it's integration into the inventory.
> 
> Still need to find more palatable powdered milk that's available locally though.


Probably not what you're looking for since it's not local, but I have really liked the "Morning Moo." Think they may be out of Utah, not sure.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Into _the_ woods said:


> Probably not what you're looking for since it's not local, but I have really liked the "Morning Moo." Think they may be out of Utah, not sure.


Do you have a distributer that you prefer? I'm not against ordering it if shipping is reasonable.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Seneca said:


> Went to Costco last weekend and no shortage of canned goods, I bought a several cases of canned goods and they had spam!
> I generally add a can of food or two to the preps on a weekly basis, the trip to Costco was a leg up on what I normally do.


I sure wish we had a Costco here,we miss the ones we had in Washington state!.three to pick from in a 60 mile radius.or even a sams club would do,our walmart superstore is not as large as some we have been in.but in the last two months I have been able to find a little .223 5.56,and 9mm ! that was refreshing!.back about food,we noticed canned veggies like,libbeys has gone up from 75 cents a can to 84 cents and del monte is a buck a can now,spam and canned meats are running low and,certain breads and rolls are not well stocked but,there are a lot of cereals.


----------



## Into _the_ woods (Aug 18, 2013)

My friends like Augason Farms, best wishes


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

It probably isn't worth it to pay the membership fee, but they do mail order and much of the bulk foods are shipping included in the OL price. I noted yesterday you can score 3 - 6 gallon buckets of extras for $195 (43lbs of lentils, 42 lbs of white rice and 28 lbs of veggie stew). No extra price on shipping.



MI.oldguy said:


> I sure wish we had a Costco here,we miss the ones we had in Washington state!.three to pick from in a 60 mile radius.or even a sams club would do,our walmart superstore is not as large as some we have been in.but in the last two months I have been able to find a little .223 5.56,and 9mm ! that was refreshing!.back about food,we noticed canned veggies like,libbeys has gone up from 75 cents a can to 84 cents and del monte is a buck a can now,spam and canned meats are running low and,certain breads and rolls are not well stocked but,there are a lot of cereals.


----------

